# Finally a place to get good flats boats



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I am proud to say Legendary Marine in Gulf shores finally has good flats boats. SCOUT and Skeeter both. However the Scout Winyah is one of the best riding and performing label brand flats boat I have been on.


----------

